

Ask HN: Is Jack Dorsey the next Steve Jobs - jet3june

Both had early exits from a product they help create.
And both into the creating a product that is aesthetic appealing to users.
======
locolocal
There will always only be one Steve Jobs.

However, there are similarities between Jobs and Dorsey especially after
viewing his one speech he gave at TownSquare about design and the golden gate
bridge. Similar traits: design driven, self-aware, leader, inspiring speaker

Plus, Steve Jobs wears black turtlenecks and jeans while Dorsey wears high-end
suits to work.

